# Knife slicer to slice cold smoked salmon



## pushok2018 (Jul 16, 2019)

I am in a search  for this kind of knife and need an advice from you - in particular for slicing cold smoked salmon. Will appreciate any input. Price range is up to $50. Thank you in advance!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 16, 2019)

Look for a sushi/sashimi knife...  It works fairly well...

 click on this link... I bought one of these


----------



## pushok2018 (Jul 16, 2019)

Dave, thanks for  you post. Actually, I am thinking of at least 10" (preferably 12") knife with a rounded end... I have a set of good knifes but would like to have one dedicated knife to slice salmon only...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 16, 2019)

Here you go. Higher than your budget, but save some Egg Money and your there. These are great knives...JJ

https://www.victorinox.com/us/en/Products/Cutlery/Chefs-Knives/Salmon-Knife/p/5.4120.30

https://www.victorinox.com/us/en/Products/Cutlery/Chefs-Knives/Fibrox-Pro-Salmon-Knife/p/5.4623.30


----------



## uncle rick (Jul 17, 2019)

yesterday I was at walmart, in the bbq section I noticed they sell a knock-off of the victorinox slicer I have, (expert grill brand ). I am sure the steel is no where as good as the original, but it didn"t look bad for $15.Maybe it would work with some sharpening, comes with a bonus fork too..


----------



## pushok2018 (Jul 17, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Higher than your budget, but save some Egg Money and your there. These are great knives


Thank you for the advice chefjimmyj. I know about victorinox knifes reputation and was considering to buy this brand but... little too expensive for a dedicated knife, which will be sued occasionally only... I know that cheaper does not mean better.... Yesterday night I just went ahead and bought this one from Amazon, with pretty decent reviews: 





uncle rick said:


> I was at walmart, in the bbq section I noticed they sell a knock-off of the victorinox slicer I have, (expert grill brand ). I am sure the steel is no where as good as the original, but it didn"t look bad for $15.


I appreciate your post but it's little too late now for me but for the price - I just search entire Walmart site and could not find any victorinox knife within $15 (not even close) range. Maybe this is "in store only" deal, in  your case...
Thank you very much to all who tried to help!


----------

